
Show HN: Does speeding really save time? Speedr – My side project of 6 months - jakehilborn
https://jakehilborn.github.io/speedr/
======
jakehilborn
Hey everyone, this is the first Android app I've put on the Play Store. Check
it out and let me know what you think.

